
The incredible multi-dimensional chess of Qualcomm vs. Broadcom - oasisbob
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/10/qualcomm-vs-broadcom/
======
macintux
There are also the multiple and significant litigations between Qualcomm and
Apple at stake.

[https://www.digitaltrends.com/business/apple-vs-qualcomm-
new...](https://www.digitaltrends.com/business/apple-vs-qualcomm-news/)

Quite a fascinating situation, across the board. Geopolitics, national
security, the future of wireless technology, and computer giants collide.

